# Telus mobility... :(



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

So after having my bill be absolutely rediculous every month for I don't know how long... Even with a pretty decent plan, and with no help from cs, I am pretty fedup with telus. I have just over a year left on my contract but I want out. As far as I can tell it is going to cost me between $200-250 to cancel early and pay out my contract. I will be going with wind mobile and getting the $40 a month plan which includes unlimited nation wide talk, text, and data... With no other fees except tax. That is 1/3 of what my telus bill ends up being every month. When I told telus about the wind plan, they said they can't do it. They could make my plan $40 a mo.th but they would have to cut my service in half... :what: how is that a compromise? Wind here I come...

Sorry for the rant

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Their internet is garbage too. There was a thread along time ago showing members download, upload speed and I remember all the Telus members having god awful results. My father also just gave up on Telus and is with Rogers now.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

should be $50 + a years worth of your phones subsidy (listed value of phone when you got your plan - cost you paid / x months term = subsidy per month) if you started and renewed after November 21st 2012
most mobile providers now use a similar cancellation policy with admin fees varying. as for retention, most companies have pretty dismal responses to customers looking elsewhere lately.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I signed around early 2011. I have been a loyal telus client with the same cell number for 14 years. The fact that they do everything they can to rip you off as much as possible bothers me... The whole "that plan is only for new customers" thing is what really has me choked. 

My buddy at work has been with wind for a year and loves it. A rep actually called him 6 months in to tell him that a new promotional plan had come out and asked if he wanted the new plan for $5 a month less  I have never once had telus offer me a better plan, even when renewing...

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

call the telus loyalty department. they are usually a lot better at making deals than talking to regular customer service reps. 18004633919. ask to talk to a manager.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been with rogers for 8 years or so now I think. I never had a problem until a few months back except them charging more then what its worth but for years I had a plan that was 10x better then anyone could get for the same price. Recently I had a few problems with them, I phoned up complained and they allowed me to change my plan without renewing contract saving me $40 a month between the two lines and then two weeks later they called me saying they've noticed my blackberry dropping calls and sent me out a new phone for free as well. 99% of people I talk to hate rogers and say they've been ripped off but I've never had a problem that I wasn't happy with the solution yet.

Still get charged more then I should, but part of being with rogers/telus is the variety of phones and access to them when they are fresh on the market and I know with rogers I have signal when my bell phone doesn't and others with wind and other carriers don't as well.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes but wind also has flat rate roaming and for work I go all over the place from whistler to abby chwk and mission and my buddy with wind always has service. He has only had 1 dropped call in a year... I have atleast 1 a week. I have already made up my mind, I am just miffed because I have to give telus more money to escape...

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I have been with rogers since i got my first phone at 16 years old... damn that feels like a long time ago now that I right that  

anyway 28 now, been paying for it since 18... ten years of loyal payments and I can't stand them, i called to get a better plan 3 months ago and they told me that they stopped charging system access fees over a year ago (which i've been paying every month and nobody bothered to let me know that the charge doesn't exist anymore!) so they got me a better plan. That single conversation with the customer service department has me wanting to get away from rogers. 

I have Telus Optik TV and internet and am quite happy with it, so i think i will be switching to Telus mobile, once my contract has been completed with Rogers. the only thing im worried about is my 6 GB data plan for $30/month..... I havn't seen anyone matching that deal yet, but either way come 2014 i'm done with Rogers


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been with Rogers for my cell phone for 7-8 years, and I'm very happy with them. If I have a question, or a problem, it has been answered right away. On the other hand, Telus (land line and Internet) has got me all Grinchy. They messed up our billing, CHARGED US to fix it (!!??!!??!!), took 3 phone calls to remove THOSE charges, then DEBITED the charges back onto our account. I think the manager I spoke to is still in therapy (I didn't yell, just gave a very long lecture on customer service...LOL).
I have asked about Telus Optik TV, and keep getting varying answers as to its availability in my area (Ladner). Apparently it is...but the call back from the sales dude never happened.
We're rather blessed in Ladner here with Delta Cable. Our TV is through them, and their customer service is gold star. Has to be, to compete with the big boys. Thinking of bundling Internet with them now as well.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Can you not have someone take over the remainder of your contract? I have looked into cancelling my Telus mobility and yeah it is going to cost $20.00 per month remaining. That sucks. In the long run it would save me money but they want there money now. Telus sucks.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Would be wise to not equate telus mobility with other tel us services. I have optik phone cable and internet but I will never use telus mobility again. As for who has what better phones, sim cards are your friend so its better to buy a phone unlocked or at least no subsidy. I know many buy a new phone with fido dollars and sell on Craig's list. You can always pop your sim in before purchase to see if the phone works on your network. I've purchased two phones off Craig's list with no problems and most people posting just want to upgrade their phones. 

FYI you can still get a. new customer contract without a phone purchase, if you cancel early you just suffer an administration fee to varying extent with no subsidy charge. Fido is around 12 I think, others are similar but telus has a high 50$ fee

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

monkE said:


> I have been with rogers since i got my first phone at 16 years old... damn that feels like a long time ago now that I right that
> 
> anyway 28 now, been paying for it since 18... ten years of loyal payments and I can't stand them, i called to get a better plan 3 months ago and they told me that they stopped charging system access fees over a year ago (which i've been paying every month and nobody bothered to let me know that the charge doesn't exist anymore!) so they got me a better plan. That single conversation with the customer service department has me wanting to get away from rogers.
> 
> I have Telus Optik TV and internet and am quite happy with it, so i think i will be switching to Telus mobile, once my contract has been completed with Rogers. the only thing im worried about is my 6 GB data plan for $30/month..... I havn't seen anyone matching that deal yet, but either way come 2014 i'm done with Rogers


Don't go with telus mobility... Do a search on "cancelling telus mobility contract" and read some of the horror stories.

Seriously, check out wind... Unlimited data... Unlimited calling... Unlimited texts... With voicemail(50 msgs) and call id... For $40 a month. Telus told me that no one could match that and its probably only for the first 6 months, and that wind wouldnt last.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> So after having my bill be absolutely rediculous every month for I don't know how long... Even with a pretty decent plan, and with no help from cs, I am pretty fedup with telus. I have just over a year left on my contract but I want out. As far as I can tell it is going to cost me between $200-250 to cancel early and pay out my contract. I will be going with wind mobile and getting the $40 a month plan which includes unlimited nation wide talk, text, and data... With no other fees except tax. That is 1/3 of what my telus bill ends up being every month. When I told telus about the wind plan, they said they can't do it. They could make my plan $40 a mo.th but they would have to cut my service in half... :what: how is that a compromise? Wind here I come...
> 
> Sorry for the rant
> 
> Sent via the Shining.


Unfortunate you have to go through what everyone else goes through with the big wireless carriers. I'm sure your bill is reflective of the your usage even with a decent plan. No one wants to pay anymore than they already are for wireless expenditures. If you're fed up with Telus, you're not the only one. There are a lot of fed up stakeholdders of Rogers, Bell, Wind, Mobilicity, Koodo, Fido, BC Hydro, BC government, Canadian Gov't, BCA members,..... People have their own expectations but are not accountable for their own actions.

You've already been through 2 years of your contact and signed on knowing well in advance that it's a contract your tying yourself into. To pay out your contract, you knew well in advance upon renewing or signing your 3 year contract.

Glad you're telling us all that you're going with Wind and getting the $40 a month plan that will suite your needs. It's a great deal. When you told Telus about the Wind Plan, they can't do it....but you still have 1 year left on your existing contract. So you're contractually obligated to fullfil your end of your contract as a customer. If you don't want to, then, yeah, you'll pay for the early cancellation fee as part of the amount Telus subsidized for your iPhone or smartphone costs. Isn't that an economic inducement fee since you've probably got a discounted price for your phone upon signing the 3 year contract. There is no compromise since you still have 1 year left on your contract.

Not to rant back at you, but I can sympathize for your frustrations but not knowing why you would contact them when you still have 1 year left on the contract just confuses me since looking at this situation, it seems you're trying to wedge something out of Telus. Unfortunately, you're tied in on a 3 year contract and still have 1 year left. That's still better than me, since I've just renewed on my 3 year contract and got the phone I wanted but didn't really need for a good price that i was willing and comfortable paying, I'm sure they'll be calling you towards the end of your contract for deals you won't expect.

If you're not happy, cancel and go to Wind and see if Wind will credit you the amount you have to pay Telus for early cancellation. Looking at this, you're frustrated at Telus but the issue isn't Telus. You're still under contract for 1 year and you're apparently wanting out.

If you're not happy, take it up with CCTS (CCTS · CPRST) or even CTRC about contractual issues. Check out the numbers of unhappy people with their wireless provider on HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource

Thank you for sharing your frustrations, but please vent to another related forum.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Ah Rogers..just yell at the guy on the other end of the phone or threaten to switch companies and he'll sweeten the deal  But honestly, I don't know of one provider who's perfect. 

And I don't see what's wrong with Foxtail venting about Telus on here? It's in the Aqua Lounge thread for non-fish related things. I do agree he would probably get better advice or help in a phone related forum but maybe he has already done that too? I think BCA is a community and Foxtail just wanted to share with his fellow members. I for one am glad he did because now I know to stay away from Telus.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Jobber, here is my reasoning for posting on this forum. Everyone I know has a cell phone, money is tight for most people, so if I can maybe save some people some money, maybe they can afford to buy more fish stuff...  

As for the contract, I am fully aware that I signed a 3 year contract. I am fully prepared to pay the contract out to get out of the contract... I am just not happy about it. As for expecting to be given a better deal... Anyone can call telus and change your plan. What I am upset about is plans that are only offered to "New customers". I may go over on my usage but I can't see where. My plan is the 55 plus plan which should be $55 I have no other addons. My bill if I dont go over on any useage is $70 and change, but that has only ever happened once on this contract. My last bill was $128... I did not go over on minutes or data... I did have 21 mins of calls while I was in quesnel. apparently 21 mins of calls costs $58, with wind it would have cost me $4.20... I looked into it.

Things change, when I signed the contract, I wasn't really worried about how much the bill would be. I was also thinking it wouldnt be more than $70. Now, 2 years later, I have had another kid and my wife is working less. I just don't find it reasonable. 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I negotiated the heck out of telus until they gave me a plan I could deal with. It was a series of calls.

Check with Fido (lemme check with my coworker) His plan was bought out and whatever $ was left over was bill credit and they gave $400.
So if you have $200 to buy out then they give you a $200 bill credit......
I'll double check and get back to you.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> I have been with rogers since i got my first phone at 16 years old... damn that feels like a long time ago now that I right that
> 
> anyway 28 now, been paying for it since 18... ten years of loyal payments and I can't stand them, i called to get a better plan 3 months ago and they told me that they stopped charging system access fees over a year ago (which i've been paying every month and nobody bothered to let me know that the charge doesn't exist anymore!) so they got me a better plan. That single conversation with the customer service department has me wanting to get away from rogers.
> 
> I have Telus Optik TV and internet and am quite happy with it, so i think i will be switching to Telus mobile, once my contract has been completed with Rogers. the only thing im worried about is my 6 GB data plan for $30/month..... I havn't seen anyone matching that deal yet, but either way come 2014 i'm done with Rogers


I would suggest NOT going with Optik TV and internet. I have had to call CS to reboot my PVR modem at least 10 times over a couple years. The box consistently loses a signal and shows a no signal at least twice a day. The box (which has been replaced) AND the line has been troubleshot a number of times and the signal loss is on ongoing issue with telus.

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I would suggest NOT going with Optik TV and internet. I have had to call CS to reboot my PVR modem at least 10 times over a couple years. The box consistently loses a signal and shows a no signal at least twice a day. The box (which has been replaced) AND the line has been troubleshot a number of times and the signal loss is on ongoing issue with telus.
> 
> JMHO.
> 
> Stuart


This is another one of those YMMV things. The only time I've had a reboot since I got Optik TV a year ago and cancelled Bell is when they did a firmware upgrade and the push caused the box not to load properly. I have 2 HD TV's and the only time I notice a slow down in speed is when both are on and I am recording a third show. I use my internet for my business practice at home and the performance and customer service has been exemplary. I do have to qualify that I worked in the Telecom industry for 10 years and was a consultant for Telus at one point, testing their Telus TV interface ordering system, so I am more familiar with how it all works than most people.

I just did a speed test and here are the results:


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I will just add that I am only upset with telus mobility... I have had optic tv and internet for almost 2 years and havn't had any problems.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm with Telus & Telus Mobility, so they get a lot of my $$. On the other hand, I negotiated hard before renewing my last 3 years contract for both and got great deals. Just from switching to Optik from Shaw, my monthly internet/cable/home telephone bill went from over $125 to $45-68.83 for almost a year and a half. Every time my bill went up, I called CS & they threw in some new movie channels or discount. Only now does my monthly bill (for last 3 months of 3 years contract) even approach $100. I calculated it out that I saved over $2100 over the 3 years term, and my internet is faster, I have way more channels, including HD & 2 PVRs (only using one but they gave me a spare for the other tv we used on the deck one summer).

My Telus Mobility is the same 55Plus (works out to $67/month) but I got them to throw in 100 Canada-USA-wide minutes, double my daytime minutes, 6:00pm free evenings, etc. etc. In fact, they gave me such a good deal that when I went to the Telus Mob store to pick up a new smart phone and activate my plan, the lady on other end told my rep that they couldn't give me so much stuff. We just pointed out that all these were already promised on a verbal contract and on file. They even screwed up and gave me my 4G smartphone for $25 (new customer price) because nobody read the fine print (yeah me). 

So it really depends on how well you negotiate with their loyalty department when you're signing up and I never go over my minutes & got them to throw in the 100 LD minutes cause I've always had that since I first signed up with TM in 1997. 

My wife has switched providers at least 3 times in the last 10 years and wonders why she doesn't get any deals from the companies. By sticking with one provider and being Malaysian (i.e. haggling is genetic), my total telecom bill has been about $112 to $135 for most of the last 2.5 years. That's high speed internet, Optik TV with 2 PVRs & lots of HD channels, basic home phone and data plan 55plus with 100 LD minutes & other incentive options.

My bill for the next two months will jump to $150 for everything (cell/data plan & home internet/HD tv/house phone) but then I have to negotiate my next Optik TV/internet contract.

So NOT everyone is unhappy with Telus Mobility or Telus TV.:bigsmile:

Anthony


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

soon i will be negotiating to keep my optik actually, but i doubt i will get the same deal i got the plan with  i got the 15 15 15 deal for a year when i signed up, thats $45 for for phone/cable/internet, shaw retention couldn't even match double that amount. We dont pvr since most things are online now after airing so only got tied in for 2 years at a 10$ /m subsidy on one box, meaning that if we cancelled after 1 year we broke even with the fees on the device, the other box we just bought outright.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You really gotta plan ahead these days instead of going with what feels right now. More loyalty you have, the more negotiations are to be had. Haven't tried that with Wind yet though, as they're cheap enough for the time being.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

i heard wind has a plan for $35. unlimited everything north america/ international.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

have had a phone for my daughter from wind for 2years.they have a lot of "away" areas such as mission...but you can add on.she just cant call from the away areas. they r expanding tho. no contract is nice as well. she mostly texts anyway.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hijack this thread....

we're planning to move to rogers as well and get the family plan. a few questions on that hope somebody here knows the answer. 1) can we get the same numbers we have right now if we move to rogers. we don't want calling everybody on our contact list just to say we moved to rogers and our new number is... 2) anybody here has a rogers family plan? how is it working for you?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't worry about the hijack, I do it all the time lol. I have been doing a lot of research on all the carriers. If you really wamt to go rogers, i'd go with the fido (owned by rogers)$57 unlimited plan. The family share plans are cool, as long as you dont go over on minutes or data... Pretty much every company charges a rediculous amount for anything over what you are allowed. 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Foxtail said:


> Don't worry about the hijack, I do it all the time lol. I have been doing a lot of research on all the carriers. If you really wamt to go rogers, i'd go with the fido (owned by rogers)$57 unlimited plan. The family share plans are cool, as long as you dont go over on minutes or data... Pretty much every company charges a rediculous amount for anything over what you are allowed.
> 
> Sent via the Shining.


The biggest difference between Rogers and Fido is the phone selection, 2/3rds of the better phones that are on Rogers are not available for Fido, so you have to have a phone unlocked to use it with Fido if you buy it elsewhere.



keitarosan said:


> sorry to hijack this thread....
> 
> we're planning to move to rogers as well and get the family plan. a few questions on that hope somebody here knows the answer. 1) can we get the same numbers we have right now if we move to rogers. we don't want calling everybody on our contact list just to say we moved to rogers and our new number is... 2) anybody here has a rogers family plan? how is it working for you?


I have a Rogers family plan, it all depends what you're looking for. My main line costs me $134 a month after tax, I have unlimited talk and text Canada wide, 6gb data plus, wifi calling and some other stuff, the secondary line has unlimited local talk/text and costs me $44 after tax. I can addon more lines for the $44 price for talking data for 6gb cost me $30 per line extra and Canada wide talk is a extra $10.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> can we get the same numbers we have right now if we move to rogers. we don't want calling everybody on our contact list just to say we moved to rogers and our new number is...


You shouldn't have any problem keeping your existing phone numbers. We switched a Rogers phone # over to a Telus contract with no issues.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That was easy... walked into wind store at willowbrook and said how much will it cost me to get a phone today with the $40 wish plan and switch my number over from telus. His answer was nothing. I said sold. Took about 15 minutes got a Samsung Google nexus and my number was attached to it a couple hours later. So far so good. I didn't even have to talk to telus. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that's quite a success story. glad to hear that worked out well for you. thats still a great phone.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> That was easy... walked into wind store at willowbrook and said how much will it cost me to get a phone today with the $40 wish plan and switch my number over from telus. His answer was nothing. I said sold. Took about 15 minutes got a Samsung Google nexus and my number was attached to it a couple hours later. So far so good. I didn't even have to talk to telus.


To transfer a number does not require talking to your original vendor. Wind would just punch in the number into their system and Telus would receive the request and by law they have to comply automatically. Phone numbers (home and mobile) were made 100% portable about 10 years ago. But you're still going to have to deal with Telus about the remainder of your contract if you haven't done so.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I will get a final bill in the mail from telus. I had about a year left in my contract. There was $200 left owing on my handset plus the $50 cancellation fee. So if it is more than $250 I might be grumpy but whatever. It is a huge weight lifted off of me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It'll be more than $250 as you will have to fulfill your obligation for the last year of your contract (some min per month) but if it makes you happier than it's worth it.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Telus changed their cancellation policy last year I believe. You pay what you own on the handset and the cancellation fee.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

I sent you a PM 5 days ago that had information to help you with telus that is not available to the public. That information would have solved your problems. What do you do? Not even a reply to my PM. Not even a thank you.

I hope Wind treats you better.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry rossco, thanks for trying to help me out. I had already made up my mind about telus mobility. I actually already have that number on file as I went through the same thing with my wife's plan a year ago and got a much better deal but still nowhere near what wind is offering. I didn't mean for anyone to take anything personally. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

